
Long-Lost Avro Arrow Model Found at Bottom of Lake Ontario - stickhandle
https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2017/09/08/long-lost-avro-arrow-model-found-at-bottom-of-lake-ontario.html
======
slededit
The fascination with the Avro Arrow is a mixed blessing for Canada. On the one
hand its confirmation we could be technological leaders, but on the other hand
it lays bare exactly how Canada has failed for the 60 years since to push the
envelope.

As a country we really need to look forward. Not talk about that one time we
almost, just about, did something amazing - but then cancelled it.

Its not mentioned in the article, but at least when I was taught about it in
school the subtext is the Americans forced the cancellation. Discussion about
ICBMs making long range bombers obsolete (and therefore interceptor planes
like the Arrow) weren't brought up.

